# Bsnl BB Home Combo ULD 950 strange problem in link



## surya_sapui (Mar 4, 2014)

Dear all,


Few days ago i changed my broadband plan BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 800 to BB Home Combo ULD 950,from changing days instead i getting 4 mbps i only get 1 Mbps but link not stable, maximum website are not opening only loading & loading.


In previous plan there was no problem such type.link was awesome.

what should i do now, if anyone experience this type of prob pls share experience & solution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2014)

always check modem device info/line stats/similar settings page to confirm that both snr values are above 15 & both attn values below 50(some dlink models use 0.1dB scale in which case divide values by 10 to get standard values).if this is not the case then it means line problem(either inside your house or outside).


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks for reply,but when i configure dial up for broadband on pc then opening all sites but, when i configure in modem for automatic connection, many sites does not open.

in before plan change all sites open from modem configuration.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2014)

then it may be a dns issue.in your modem adsl/lan settings look for dns server setting which is automatic by default(meaning dns servers provided by ISP which is bsnl in this case).manually enter google dns server addresses:8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4,restart modem & then try opening those sites.if still no success then it looks like a MTU issue & in that case see this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/152564-mtu-size-confusion.html


----------



## Tenida (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually most of the BSNL subscriber in Kolkata facing this problem. Changing the DNS address to Google dns will solve the problem temporally. 
@ whitestar_999: check this
 *i.imgur.com/HE2fa69.jpg
Is it ok?


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

I get problems like this, its a problem with their gateway, switch to Google dns, but some issues will be there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2014)

@Tenida,values are good.also like tkin said sometimes it is an issue with bsnl network itself.e.g.sometimes during day & free night time i experience slow speeds.i confirm this by downloading some big setup file using download manager from microsoft site & if it is slow or with lots of speed bumps(20KB/s to 200KB/s & so on) then it means bsnl network issue.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 8, 2014)

my showing on netgear dgn1000 modem is it correct, pls tell


*i.imgur.com/W0bIH9U.png?1


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2014)

This is mine. As I said previously also, the day I get constant 2 mbps, and the day which goes like crap, those figures never change. When I complain about slow speed, a group of Einstein comes and check exactly that stats and says 'UOR LAINE IZZ OKEAY', but when I ask them to open a webpage, and then they can't they simply say that's those websites problem, look our sodding bsnl.co.in is opening.
I say thanks a lot.

*i.imgur.com/6mmE2Uz.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

@surya_sapui,values are good.

@whatthefrak,such low attn values.you practically live next to local exchange.btw who is the actress in your avatar pic(scar jo or someone else).

if sites are not opening but download is smooth with full speed from sites like microsoft then it is either a bsnl network problem(nothing you can do) or an issue like dns(can be checked by using proxy sites to open sites) or mtu issue(just google it).


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, I live close to local exchange, around 1.5 km. Yeah, it's Scar Jo, my cyber gf


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 9, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> This is mine. As I said previously also, the day I get constant 2 mbps, and the day which goes like crap, those figures never change. When I complain about slow speed, a group of Einstein comes and check exactly that stats and says 'UOR LAINE IZZ OKEAY', but when I ask them to open a webpage, and then they can't they simply say that's those websites problem, look our sodding bsnl.co.in is opening.
> I say thanks a lot.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/6mmE2Uz.jpg





whats your BSNL BROADBAND PLAN ?
 i am using BB ULD COMBO 950 but i am constant use around 1 mbps.also i complain to bsnl , but lets see whats happen.


----------

